# Did you get my e-mail?



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Johnny did you get my e-mail sent 10/4/06 regarding the hyper dressing?

If not i'll PM you about it on here.

Cheers

Rob (sorry to trouble you if you've already in the process of e-mailing)


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Rob, 

Off work now till Tuesday.... Holiday did someone say holiday.... did get your email and the boys were in the process of dealing with it....

Johnny


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

No probs, have a great holiday

Didn't think you would have forgot, just don't trust hotmail for sending e-mails - too many have not made the journey!

Rob


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Bump Bump


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ok will try again, again......


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Cheers Johnny, sorry for the hassle 

(all arrived safe and well - thanks again)
Rob


----------

